# Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege



## richard (2. Februar 2007)

Anbei ein Artikel aus den Oberösterreichischen Nachrichten. Es geht um die Problematik, dass die Donautreppelwegen Radfahrer, Inlineskater… nutzen dürfen, nicht aber Angler. Ich selbst kämpfe ja auch schon mehrere Monate an dieser Front, mit wenig Erfolg. Dabei gäbe es tatsächlich im BGBL (Nummer, Paragraph, Absatz und Ziffer muss ich nachreichen, wenn ich vor meinem Laptop in Wien sitze; also am Montag) einen Passus, der m.E. den Anglern die Möglichkeit zum Erwerb eines Einfahrtstitels einräumt. 
Schönes Wochenende 
Ritschie

Quelle des Artikels: Oberösterreichische Nachrichten vom 02.02.2007
Link: http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/514186

*Fischer fühlen sich ausgesperrt *
*Donauzufahrt nur gegen Gebühr*
*LINZ. "Die Treppelwege für Fischer zu sperren, weil sie Radfahrer gefährden, und sie zu langen Fußmärschen zu zwingen, ist Schikane." Landesfischereimeister Dr. Karl Wögerbauer sucht deshalb jetzt einen bundesländerübergreifenden Kompromiss mit der "via donau" zu finden.*

Eigentlich hatten die Petrijünger Oberösterreichs nach mehrmaliger Vorsprache (zuletzt im Sommer des Vorjahres) auf den Staatssekretär aus unserem Bundesland, Helmut Kukacka (VP) gehofft. Der hatte Verständnis für die Probleme der Fischereiberechtigten sowie der Lizenznehmer signalisiert, sagt Wögerbauer den OÖN.

Doch die neue Bundesregierung ist mittlerweile im Amt, und die Sperre der Treppelwege entlang der Donau für tausende "Lizenznehmer" ist nach wie vor aufrecht. Einzige Ausnahme: Der Betroffene unterschreibt einen umfangreichen Vertrag und bezahlt nach Erwerb der Fischerberechtigung an die "via donau" jährlich eine "Aufwandsentschädigung für Mühewaltung" in Höhe von 144 Euro.

Die "via donau", so heißt es in dem zu unterfertigenden Vertrag, "erteilt als vom Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Innovation und Technologie bestellter Verwalter von Liegenschaften der Republik Österreich" besagte Fahrbewilligungen. Das Benützungsrecht der Treppelwege entlang der Donau, so steht es in der Vereinbarung, kann übrigens von Seiten der "via donau" jederzeit und ohne Angabe von Gründen schriftlich widerrufen werden. Schadenersatzanspruch wird darüber hinaus in diesem Vertrag ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen.

Für den oberösterreichischen Landesfischermeister ist diese Vorgangsweise durch den Staat ungerecht und unverständlich. Seit drei Jahren gelte die Wasserstraßenverkehrsordnung, und die Fischereiberechtigten, also Besitzer, dürften nicht an "ihr" Wasser. Im Gegensatz dazu fallen etwa Radfahrer oder Inlineskater in die "Kategorie sonstige" und sind somit vom Benutzungsverbot der Treppelwege ausgenommen.

"Wir wollen jetzt versuchen, länderübergreifend einen vertretbaren Kompromiss mit der via donau zu erarbeiten", sagt Wögerbauer. Deshalb gibt es schon in der kommenden Woche ein Gespräch mit den Vertretern des Landesfischereiverbandes Niederösterreich.


----------



## Zander01 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

Ein Grau aller Fischer, wer kennt das nicht.
Mit Sack und Pack den Treppelweg entlang, endlos erscheint jedem der Weg ans Ziel. Kollabierend nach einem letzten Wunsch ein Sauerstoffzelt zu finden, kommt man an den Hotspot an.
Ich habe mir das paar mal, voriges Jahr in der Kuchelau gegeben.

Die Lösung dem Problem, Herr zu werden:
1.) Schrittgeschwindigkeit
2.) Sind andere Personen egal ob zu Fuss oder per Fahrrad unterwegs, ein genereles Stop, Passant passieren lassen und dann erst weiterfahren.

Aber der "VIA DONAU" interessiert's nicht, wir sind denen egal.


----------



## gismowolf (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

Servus Ritschie!
Danke Dir,daß Du in dieser Sache auf der Spur bleibst!!Ich hoffe sehr,daß sich da politisch endlich etwas bewegt.:vik: Ich kenn da nämlich einige Hotspots,zu denen man zur Zeit ca.bis zu 10km über 
den für Fischer verbotenen Treppelweg fahren müßte!!:c


----------



## fingers (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

*hallo richard !*
*haben das problem bei uns in aw auch, das einzige was hilft ist :*
*sich einfach unsichtbar zu machen, so gut wie es geht #6 !*
*hoff auch bald das sich da was ändert, bei uns war schon ein gerücht, das wir zahlen müssen, wenn wir den treppelweg benutzen |kopfkrat ?!!!! |abgelehn *

*fingers gruß*


----------



## fib-altenberg (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich auch vor kurzem mit diesem thema beschäftigt und habe das in der wasserstrassen-verkehrsverordnung gefunden:

7. TEIL
*Treppelwege*​§ 50.01 B e z e i c h n u n g d e r T r e p p e l w e g e
Treppelwege sind durch quadratische Tafelzeichen mit der Aufschrift
"TREPPELWEG" in weißer Schrift auf blauem Grund bezeichnet. Soferne es auf Grund der Verkehrssituation geboten und aus Gründen der Verkehrssicherheit erforderlich erscheint, ist das Ende von Treppelwegen durch das genannte Tafelzeichen, ergänzt durch einen roten Balken von links oben nach rechts unten, zu bezeichnen.​ 
§ 50.02 B e n ü t z u n g d e r T r e p p e l w e g e​1. Fahren und Reiten auf gemäß § 50.01 bezeichneten Treppelwegen sind verboten.​ 
2. Vom Verbot der Z 1 sind ausgenommen:
a) Landfahrzeuge für Rettungs- oder Feuerlöschzwecke;
b) Landfahrzeuge für Zwecke der Schifffahrtsverwaltung, der
Bundeswasserstraßenverwaltung oder des öffentlichen Sicherheitsdienstes;
c) Landfahrzeuge, die Zwecken der Kraftwerksunternehmen dienen;
d) Landfahrzeuge, die Zwecken der Schifffahrt, insbesondere der
Hilfeleistung bei Havarien, der Versorgung von Fahrzeugen oder dem Treideln dienen;
e) Landfahrzeuge der Schiffsbesatzungen und ihrer Angehörigen;
f) Radfahrer;
g) Inhaber eines entsprechenden Privatrechtstitels, die eine Bescheinigung gemäß Z 3 deutlich sichtbar mitführen.​ 
3. Inhabern eines Privatrechtstitels für das Fahren oder Reiten auf Treppelwegen ist über Antrag durch die Bundeswasserstraßenverwaltung eine Bescheinigung auszustellen, aus der zeitlicher und örtlicher Umfang der Berechtigung ersichtlich sind.​ 
4. Die Ausnahmen gemäß Z 2 lit. d und e gelten nur für Fahrten zwischen einem Fahrzeug und dem nächsten öffentlichen Verkehrsweg.​

5. Die Ausnahmen gemäß Z 2 lit. f und g gelten nur soweit, als dadurch die Benützung der Treppelwege für Zwecke der Schifffahrt nicht beeinträchtigt wird.​ 
6. Die Ausnahme gemäß Z 2 lit. f gilt nicht auf Treppelwegen, auf denen das Radfahren durch schifffahrtspolizeiliche Weisung verboten ist.​ 
7. Die jeweils örtlich zuständigen Organe der undeswasserstraßenverwaltung sind ermächtigt, die Weisung gemäß Z 6 durch Anbringung einer Zusatztafel mit der Aufschrift "Radfahren verboten" unter dem Tafelzeichen gemäß § 50.01 zu erteilen. Der Zeitpunkt der nbringung bzw. der Entfernung der Zusatztafel ist in einem Aktenvermerk (§ 16 AVG) festzuhalten.​ 
8. Die Weisung gemäß Z 6 kann im Interesse der Sicherheit der Schifffahrt oder von Personen insbesondere dann erteilt werden, wenn eine gefahrlose Benützung des Treppelweges durch Radfahrer
a) auf Grund des baulichen Zustandes des Treppelweges,
b) auf Grund von Elementarereignissen (zB Hochwasser oder dessen
Folgen) oder
c) wegen Maßnahmen zur Regulierung und Instandhaltung der
Wasserstraße nicht möglich ist.​ 
9. Die Benützer der Treppelwege haben Weisungen, die ihnen von
Schifffahrtspolizeiorganen im Interesse der Schifffahrt erteilt werden, zu
befolgen.​


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

Grias euch Leutl'n#h!
Eine kleine Geschichte warum mann lieber nicht einen Treppelweg befahren sollte|uhoh:.....
Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren das Glück in Greifenstein an der Donau zu zahlen#q #d! Da ich fünf Meter nach der Anfangstafel Treppelweg geparkt hatte und mich ein Jäger bei der BH Tulln angezeigt hatte:c! Ich weiß noch genau dieser schei** piep, piep, piep, piep Typ ich habe Ihn alles geheißen an jenen Tag, ist noch freundlich mit seinen Auto bei mir vorüber gefahren am "Treppelweg" und sein liebes Hündchen nebenher gelaufen bemerkt OHNE LEINE und BEISKORB:r...
Ich schwor mir wenn ich diesen Kombi mit Tu Kennzeichen noch mal sehe zeige ich ihn an weil sein schei*** pie, piep, piep  in der Au nicht geleint weder Beißkorb besaß.... :q  
Ich wurde zur Kassa gebeten um 80€ zu löhnen, der Ansitz hatte sich echt gelohnt, bist deppat i woa haaß:r!
Liebe Grüße, Gregor#h!


----------



## Drohne (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

@ Gregor

Ätschi Bätschi kommt davon, warum musst auch auf der anderen Seite fischen!  #d   :q

Nein im Ernst, wir Jahreskarteninhaber dürfen laut Auskunft der Polizei Kirchberg/Wagram den Treppelweg ungehindert befahren. Auch uns hat solch ein Ungustl im vergangenen Jahr angezeigt, es wurde keeeeeiiiiine Strafe verhängt.#h

LG Josef


----------



## richard (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

hallo zusammen!

Ich habe bei der via-donau um einen entsprechenden Privatrechtstitel (BGBl.265/1993
 §50.02.2.g. i.V.m. §50.02.3.) angesucht. Die via-donau legt dies so aus, dass für die Zuerkennung eines Privatrechtstitels eine Gehbehinderung vorliegen muss und diese mit einem Behindertenausweis belegt werden kann. Und weiters in der Argumentation: 
„Da der Treppelweg als Radweg beworben wird, zudem das Befahren des Weges mit Inlineskatern erlaubt wurde, muss aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen das Befahren des Weges mit PKW und LKW auf das unbedingt notwendige Maß beschränkt werden.“  
Da ich nun mal schon sehr lange an der Donau fische, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass sich Gefahrenmomente dann ergeben, wenn trainierende Radfahrer (30 km/h aufwärts) auf radfahrende Ausflügler treffen. Vor allem das Wechseln der Treppelwegseite ohne zuvor nach hinten gesehen zu haben; Besonders oft bei Trinkwasserstellen zu beobachten, die erst sehr spät von Ausflüglern als solche erkannt werden.
Meines Erachtens wir die Auslegung der oben genannten Rechtsmaterie seitens der via-donau deutlich zu eng angelegt. Wenn aber seitens der Fischer keine deutliche Reaktion erkennbar ist, wird die via-donau auch wenig Veranlassung haben, eine entsprechende Änderung vorzunehmen. Hier stellt sich die naheliegende Frage, ob etwaiger Einzelkampf der Angler in gebündelter Form nicht wirkungsvoller wäre. 

Richard


----------



## fishmike (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

... demnach müssten aber ganz schön viele Leute eine Gehbehinderung aufweisen - vor allem die Jäger...

Lg
MICHI


----------



## richard (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

Ansonsten keine Donauangler, die Probleme mit der Zufahrt zum Gewässer haben/lange Marschwege haben, oder angelt ihr an einem Abschnitt, der leicht zu erreichen ist? 

@AW-Truppe:
Wie schaut die Sache bei euch vom rechtlichen Standpunkt aus? 

lg
Ritschie


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*

servas ritschi!
offiziell ist es nicht erlaubt,wird aber geduldet.
ich kenn einige die von der polizei schon kontrolliert wurden und auch zahlen mussten.
bei uns seh ich die ca 3-5 mal im jahr den weg entlang fahren.
seit letztem jahr gibt es das gerücht,dass du in kürze eine zufahrtsberechtigung erwerben kannst.
habe gehört so um die 80 euro für 5 jahre?!..

generell ist es in aw nicht möglich ohne auto an deine plätze zu kommen.wir müssen den treppelweg benutzen.
bei uns ist aber ein sonderfall.der weg gilt zwar als treppelweg (ist ein feldweg)wird aber nur von fischern und jägern benutzt.
die ganzen radler fahren alle auf der betonierten anderen uferseite.
somit können wir nicht einmal jemanden gefährden,ausser uns selber..
hoff das theater klärt sich bald.
ich seh nicht ein, warum ein jäger mit dem auto ins revier darf und wir angler nicht.
ich kann ja nicht kiloweise ausrüsstung kilometerweit schleppen oder mit dem trolli fahren.....und zahlen tun wir auch nicht wenig für die karte.

das es bei uns auch noch einen wahnsinnigen gibt der die wege mit aufgedrehten nägeln pflastert und radkappen aufschraubt ist dann gleich der nächste spass......

schau mer mal wie das noch weiter geht.
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Donauzufahrt – Treppelwege*



rob schrieb:


> offiziell ist es nicht erlaubt,wird aber geduldet.
> ich kenn einige die von der polizei schon kontrolliert wurden und auch zahlen mussten.



Sers AWler, sers Rob!

Auch Anny und ich wurden im vergangenen Jahr von so einem Blödmann angezeigt. Bei der Retourfahrt waren wir natürlich verärgert und stiefelten mit rotem Kopf im Posten Kirchberg/Wagram rein und erkundigten uns auf genaueste. 

Tatsächlich hat dieser nette Mann seine Androhung bereits wahr gemacht und eine Anzeige wegen unbefugten benützen des Treppelweges erstattet. Auf verlangen des Beamten zeigten wir unsere Jahreskarten vor, ein kurzer Einblick genügte um diese Anzeige zu stornieren. Dieser Beamte teilte uns mit, dass Jahreskarteninhaber als Anrainer gelten und somit den Treppelweg von Gigging her kommend, benützen dürfen. Aber ACHTUNG, dies gilt nicht von AW kommend, denn da käme eine andere Anzeige -Lärmbelästigung ect- hinzu. Wir mussten tatsächlich keine Strafe bezahlen.:vik:

LG Josef


----------

